# CÓRDOBA | Torres Capitalinas | 127m | 416 ft | 37 fl | T/O



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Córdoba, Argentina​
































































*Now
*


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Lindas Torres , Cordoba esta avanzando mucho, 
Great towers , Cordoba is a growing so fast and I like it


----------



## Fede Metal (Oct 28, 2006)

awesome towers...I love it


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

So beautiful!.. i'm in love with these towers already!


----------



## FrancoM (Dec 11, 2009)

I love these towers !

*streaming construction live :* www.capitalinas.com/streaming/

... More Renders


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Lindissimas, sensacional, a arquitetura argentina é ótima!
As 2 torres tem 140 metros e nem por isso deixam de ser arranhas-céu com valor, logo fico no desejo de ver várias torres com padrão de qualidade similar na Zona Portuária do Rio!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

beautiful towers :drool:


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

update by Febo


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good updated


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Please change the thread name for this:

*CÓRDOBA | Capitalinas Towers | 140m | 37 fl | T/O*


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*30/03/2012*



mariano81 said:


> Update de hace 1 minuto (calidad de celular...):


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

...



QUITASCORDOBES said:


> Fotito al paso...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice view from here


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quite a change for the city.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Today, (16/04/2012).*



Cristhian Cba said:


> dejo una foto que saco un amigo


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The construction of the buildings was nearly stopped for a long time, but it has taken speed again. So, time for an update from a few days ago...




homeracion said:


> *Hoy desde el Puente Centenario* (el de Av. General Paz):


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

June 2014



homeracion said:


> *Acá van un recorrido de ayer Domingo aprovechando la soleada y cálida tarde:
> 
> Desde calle Bv. Heras y Urquiza, en la zona de repuestos de autos y talleres mecánicos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice that they built the core first. Gives a good impression of the final height straight away.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

---> Next page


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Jul 18
*


homeracion said:


> *Por lo pronto:
> 
> El Centro de Convenciones:
> 
> ...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

This one goes too slowly


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

:banana: :banana: :cheers:



walterCBA said:


> Listo, ahoora si. Con la data de Fede y mi cercanía a Capitalinas, aca va nuevo update.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*:



lucas1886 said:


> Para los mas ansiosos, sirve un update con lluvia y desde el auto?
> Hasta ahora han colocado soportes para el CW hasta el piso 10, y también en el 17. Se ve mucha gente trabajando dentro de la torre.





walterCBA said:


> ^^ Me ganaste!! Aporto otra, ya sin lluvia y desde más lejos.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo bueno es que desde el viernes/sábado a hoy siguieron avanzando y no quedaron en esos 6 paños que vi!!


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Hopefully they don't stop again with the construction


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*



lucas1886 said:


> De esta mañana.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*



Josejanssen said:


> Pasé hace un ratito por ahí y saqué unas fotos con el celu:





walterCBA said:


> Dos mas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Love the cladding!!


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday:*



lucas1886 said:


> Todo venia bien hasta que me vio el guardia y no pude sacar mas fotos. Ahi van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

:banana:



homeracion said:


> Permiso...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday:*



homeracion said:


>


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

I think the changes in the cladding are positive.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*



aguantlat said:


> Estoy laburando en Capitalinas así que espero poder traer updates frecuentes .


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*



aguantlat said:


> 02/05


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday*:



aguantlat said:


> 11/05





homeracion said:


> De hace una hora con el celu:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*:



Luck24 said:


> Del Instagram  PH: @vitocallejon


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday*:



patocbas said:


> [/url]unnamed1 by Fabricio Serra, en Flickr[/IMG]





patocbas said:


> unnamed2 by Fabricio Serra, en Flickr





patocbas said:


> unnamed 3 by Fabricio Serra, en Flickr





patocbas said:


> unnamed4 by Fabricio Serra, en Flickr


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Next page --->


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Next page ---->


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*. :cheers:



homeracion said:


> ^^ Buenisimas! Con Lucas creo que nos hemos estado pisando los talones. Acá va unas que tomé hoy:
> 
> *1. Colocando vidrios hoy al mediodía. Toda esa planta ya está completa como habrán visto en la primer foto de Lucas:
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*:



homeracion said:


> *DE AHORA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

homeracion said:


>


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday*:



Josejanssen said:


> Hola, dejo 2 que saqué recién. Pido perdón por la calidad porque las saqué apurado con mi celular que tiene una cámara bastante mediocre.
> Fueron tomadas desde una ventanita que da a un pasillo del piso 22 de la torre Coral State.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


Luck24 said:


> instagram @emablom





homeracion said:


>


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday*:



homeracion said:


> Cerca...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Yesterday*:



homeracion said:


> ​


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*:



JuanT said:


> Unas de hoy. Estan con la estructura de la cara oeste


----------



## AFLR (Jan 16, 2017)

Están muy elegantes las torres, seguramente por lo sencillas de las lineas. Felicidades a Córdoba.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Maxem said:


> Una tanda tomada entre el 13 y el 15 de octubre. Gracias a Febo que me acompañó para recorrer la zona! :cheers: (y obviamente a Miguel, pero no creo que lea este posteo).
> 
> Acá van a tener flor de trabajo la gente que limpia vidrios, tiene una polvareda pegada terrible!
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

:cheers:



JuanT said:


> Una foto que subio una ex colega de la facu, se puede ver que ya arrancaron con el CW del remate en la cara este. Disculpen la calidad.
> 
> https://poetandpoem.com/meaning-of-first-love-by-john-clare


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*saolaran* (Instagram)


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*ezequielferreyra* (Instagram)


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



















*drones.arq* (Instagram)


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Finally its getting finished.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Almost finished:


----------

